# TPMS system- Can TPMS sensors be moved to a different rim?



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*TPMS system- Can they be moved to another wheel*

How had is it to move the TPMS sensor to another set of wheels. Are they only set up and calibrated for the VW wheels, or can they be moved fairly easy.


----------



## riccone (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: TPMS system- Can they be moved to another wheel (Kcmover)*

Moved mine to 20's with no problem. . . fit into value stems and cost new $125 so makes sence to reuse.


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: TPMS system- Can they be moved to another wheel (riccone)*

is that 125.00 per wheel new
So the TPMS fits into the stem and sits on the underside of the wheel. Can the Avg tire guy handle they transfer to the new wheel.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: TPMS system- Can they be moved to another wheel (Kcmover)*

Pretty sure you can also buy them from Tire Rack. They are less expensive there. About $75 per wheel. They are the same Beru sensors VW uses.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: TPMS system- Can they be moved to another wheel (spockcat)*

Wonder if Bentley GT also uses the same Beru sensors and if the Phaeton TPMS will recognize them?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: TPMS system- Can they be moved to another wheel (Paldi)*

Probably but the Bentley sensors are probably 100% more than the Phaeton sensors.


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: TPMS system- Can they be moved to another wheel (spockcat)*

what is the offset of the Phaeton 18" wheel


----------



## riccone (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: TPMS system- Can they be moved to another wheel (Kcmover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kcmover* »_ is that 125.00 per wheel new
So the TPMS fits into the stem and sits on the underside of the wheel. Can the Avg tire guy handle they transfer to the new wheel.

This is from memory, they were $125 for all 4 wheels, quote from my VW dealer. I am not an "average" mechanically oriented guy, the boys at a local tire retailer did the work. I would call a local tire retailer, TireRack, or your dealer.


----------



## riccone (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: TPMS system- Can they be moved to another wheel (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Probably but the Bentley sensors are probably 100% more than the Phaeton sensors.









Yes, since Mr. Paldi will soon be a "Bentley" guy, everything will be more expensive! You will have to park your P Car around the corner when shopping from now on.


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: TPMS system- Can they be moved to another wheel (riccone)*

I am currently looking into winter tires/rims. The dealer quoted me $130 per sensor and $30 per valve stem.
I also called tirerack.com - they said that they did not have the TPMS sensors available for the Phaeton.


----------



## riccone (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: TPMS system- Can they be moved to another wheel (copernicus0001)*

Called my dealer. . . you guys are right.... $135 + $25 (stem) each. However, we just used mine and threw them in the new wheels. I think I'd forego the sensors for that price; got along for many years without them didn't we?


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: TPMS system- Can they be moved to another wheel (riccone)*

Maybe a question for the tire forum but here goes...
I wonder if...
an Audi, BMW, Mercedes or yes Bentley TPMS will work on the Phaeton? If you should find a wheel set from, say, an A8 that had TPMS sensors already installed, you would naturally want to use them rather than dismount the tire, remove the Audi sensor, install the Phaeton sensor and remount the tire.
Mercedes wheels have the correct bolt pattern and BMW is German so I would like to know the answer for them also.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: TPMS system- Can they be moved to another wheel (Paldi)*

Most likely no one knows the answer to that. You would just have to do it to prove it. I think I would just stick with Phaeton OEM sensors. 
I'm no expert on it but it sounds like an expensive project. Hopefully we have someone reading this that knows more than I do and can give a better informed response. 
If you like those wheels that much though Fred, I wouldn't let that be a deterrent from getting them. Just get them and try it out. Maybe you can try just one wheel and see if it works on that one before putting it on all four.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: TPMS system- Can they be moved to another wheel (dcowan699)*

Thanks David. 
I just picked up a Phaeton Challenge wheel without a sensor, but have located one from a BMW - that's why I asked. I'll keep looking, the wheel is just for "experimental projects", so maybe I'll investigate sensors too.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: TPMS system- Can they be moved to another wheel (copernicus0001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *copernicus0001* »_
I also called tirerack.com - they said that they did not have the TPMS sensors available for the Phaeton.

Sorry, I had assumed that the Phaeton used the same sensors as the Touareg. I didn't check the parts list first. Now I have checked.
Phaeton part numbers list as either 4D0907275 or 4D0907275A. They give an alternate of 4D0601361. Touareg part numbers list as: 7L0907275 or 7L0907275A and an alternate of 4D0601361.
I suspect that Tire Rack hasn't checked the sensors with the Phaeton or they aren't 100% sure so they are playing it safe.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: TPMS system- Can they be moved to another wheel (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Pretty sure you can also buy them from Tire Rack. They are less expensive there. About $75 per wheel. They are the same Beru sensors VW uses.

Uh, what does "pretty sure" mean? Does anyone have experience using an aftermarket sensor on a Touareg? I don't want to see speculation posted here on technical threads unless it is clearly identified as speculation. 
Michael the mod.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: TPMS system- Can they be moved to another wheel (Kcmover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kcmover* »_ ...what is the offset of the Phaeton 18" wheel...

Hi Larry:
The offset varies between the different styles of Phaeton rims. If you have a look at the Phaeton Wheel Photos thread, you will see that the offset depth is identified in the title at the top of each photo, in every case where I was able to get 100% accurate information from VW.
Be aware that some NAR Phaetons come with a spacer on the axle. I don't know if all the NAR Phaetons do. It may be possible to remove the spacer if the offset depth of an aftermarket wheel is significantly different to that of the OEM wheel. But, that would require quite a bit of investigation of issues such as clearance from the brake caliper, etc.
As for your present problem of the damaged wheel - if I were you, I would buy that spare Challenge wheel that Fred has, or, watch eBay for a listing of a Challenge wheel. They do appear there from time to time. If your Phaeton is on a lease, you are going to have to bring it back with 5 Challenge wheels anyway... that kind of makes the decision for you.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: TPMS system- Can they be moved to another wheel (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_I wonder if... an Audi... or... Bentley TPMS (sensor) will work on the Phaeton? 

Easiest way to find out would be to call an Audi or Bentley dealer, and ask for the part number of the TPMS sensor used on their vehicles. The part numbers of the Phaeton sensors are posted above. I don't know if the different Phaeton sensors can be 'mixed and matched' on the same car - it would be best to find that out before making any purchases.
Michael


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: TPMS system- Can they be moved to another wheel (PanEuropean)*

NOTE: THE COMMENTS BELOW ARE PURE SPECULATION....
I would think that the tire pressure sensors on the Bentley Continental GT and Continental Flying Spur are compatible/the same as the ones used in the Phaeton, even if the part numbers don't resemble each other. Both Bentleys have essentially the same electronics as the Phaeton - they mainly differ in body styling, a supercharger and interior cosmetics.
NOTE: THE ABOVE COMMENTS ARE PURE SPECULATION.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: TPMS system- Can they be moved to another wheel (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Uh, what does "pretty sure" mean? Does anyone have experience using an aftermarket sensor on a Touareg? I don't want to see speculation posted here on technical threads unless it is clearly identified as speculation. 
Michael the mod.

Michael,
There is a sliding scale for this terminology:
Know for a fact = 100%
Absolutely positive = 99.8 to 100%
Postive = 90.4 to 99.99%
Strongly believe = 81.7 to 93%
Pretty sure = 68.4 to 84.8%
I believe = 49.8 to 71.2
It is possible = 22.5 to 54.6%
You might want to try = 10.3 to 33.3%
It probably won't work but it is your time and money sucker = 0 to 12.5%


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: TPMS system- Can they be moved to another wheel (spockcat)*

JS
That was wonderful, and I am Almost Certain (Strongly Believe) of that.
Don


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: TPMS system- Can they be moved to another wheel (PanEuropean)*

Michael, I own it outright so its no issue changing wheels. Personally I don't really like the challenge wheels as they are hard to keep clean and they seem to get scuffed all the time at the car wash. The place I take it to says its the wheel design. but their protective rails rub the right front wheel. 
Larry
Are you still coming to KC this week.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: TPMS system- Can they be moved to another wheel (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_

Phaeton part numbers list as either 4D0907275 or 4D0907275A. They give an alternate of 4D0601361. 

As I recall, and I'll go check, Michael's definitive post on TPMS - with the photos and diagrams - indicated a different TPMS part number for each wheel. This leads me to wonder if you bought a wheel from ebay that had a sensor, and put that on your car, you might end up with two TPMS sensors with the same part number, thus confusing the computer? 
It would be a sheme to discover fault codes and idiot lights lit that won't go out - until you dismount all four tires to find the two with duplicaate sensors fitted and you correct that unhappy situation.
*EDIT after checking...*
Below is the diagram from Michael's TPMS definitive technical thread.








Looks to me the the individual ID for each sending unit is random and not limited to four different part nmbers. In other words, the same part number is likely used for the TPMS in each wheel but a randomized ID number is coded at the manufacturer for each sensor. Is this right? If yes, then there is little chance of confusing the system with two identical ID code numbers. You can install any Phaeton TPMS sensor in any wheel without confusing the system. So you don't have to worry about it.


_Modified by Paldi at 2:04 PM 10-25-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: TPMS system- Can they be moved to another wheel (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_Looks to me the the individual ID for each sending unit is random and not limited to four different part numbers. In other words, the same part number is likely used for the TPMS in each wheel but a randomized ID number is coded at the manufacturer for each sensor. Is this right?

Yes, that is correct. The identification number assigned to each sensor is much like the MAC (Media Access Control) address assigned to each NIC (Network Interface Card) on a personal computer. It exists to enable identification of components. However, there is no need to "keep the front left sensor on the front left wheel", or not to mix up your tires with my tires, etc. The TPMS controller uses the individual ID number assigned to each sensor to identify which wheel is sending information. A good example of this is how the spare tire is monitored - it does not have its own monitoring antenna, it is watched over by the two rear wheel antennas. By monitoring the identification number of the pressure transmitter, the TPMS controller can determine if it is collecting information from the spare, or from the left rear or right rear tire.
Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: TPMS system- Can they be moved to another wheel (PanEuropean)*

Chris, this is the thread you were looking for


----------



## rscharf (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: TPMS system- Can they be moved to another wheel (riccone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *riccone* »_Called my dealer. . . you guys are right.... $135 + $25 (stem) each. However, we just used mine and threw them in the new wheels. I think I'd forego the sensors for that price; got along for many years without them didn't we?

Riccone (or anyone else)-
I'm going to be putting Helios wheels on in place of my Challenge ones. I read in the Bentley repair manual that the 'Valve Insert' should be replaced each time tires are replaced. Has anyone that has moved the sensors to new wheels put in new 'Valve Inserts'? Is that something I can easily buy from the dealer? I'm having a separate shop put on the new tires/wheels for me and would appreciate any warnings on things to look out for in the process. The dealership warned that there was a good chance that the sensors would break removing them from the tire. I figured that the statement was a little strong and that the sensors would probably be fine if they are removed carefully.
Thanks for any suggestions/comments.
Robert


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: TPMS system- Can they be moved to another wheel (rscharf)*

Hi Robert:
The TPMS sensor (the rectangular thing that fits inside the wheel) is held in place by the special valve stem used on Phaeton wheels. The valve stem (valve insert) is made of an alloy metal material.
The staff at my VW dealership has transferred sensors and valve stems from one set of Phaeton wheels to another without encountering any problems, however, that is no guarantee that the staff at your shop will have the same good luck.
There are two possible problems that could arise when transferring the TPMS sensors and valve stems from one wheel to another: First is that the O-ring that seals the stem to the rim may be damaged, permanently flattened, or perished - so it would then leak on the new set of rims; and second is that there might be some slight corrosion on the metal of the valve stem, specifically the threads, and this might result in the valve stem being damaged when it is removed.
New valve stems are about $20 each, I think. They are more expensive than normal because they are metal and come with the O-ring and associated bits needed to retain the TPMS sensor. It would probably be best (most trouble-free, most reliable) if you ordered 4 new stems from your VW dealer and supplied these to your tire-fitter, just to avoid any risk of leakage down the road.
There is another post here on the forum that provides a bit more detail (and photos) of the TPMS sensors and valve stems - it can be found here: Tire Pressure Monitoring System (TPMS) - Design, Function, Operation, and Troubleshooting.
Michael


----------



## rscharf (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: TPMS system- Can they be moved to another wheel (PanEuropean)*

Michael-
Thanks for your fast and thorough response as usual!
I should have also mentioned my TPMS battery question as well. I saw in the repair manual that the batteries in the sensors are supposed to last 6 years. My car was built about Dec. of 2003, so I sould have at least a couple years left on the batteries. Is it easy to replace the batteries? Looking at the pictures of the sensor it's not intuitive to see how the batteries would be replaced.
Thanks for the info on the valve stems. I plan to order those and the spray wax soon.
Robert


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: TPMS system- Can they be moved to another wheel (rscharf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rscharf* »_Is it easy to replace the batteries? Looking at the pictures of the sensor it's not intuitive to see how the batteries would be replaced.

Robert, 
I may be wrong on this, but if I remember correctly, the TPMS sensors are sealed units and the batteries are not serviceable. Let's hope I'm incorrect, but I believe this to be true.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: TPMS system- Can they be moved to another wheel (chrisj428)*

Chris is correct, the sensor is a sealed unit, so you have to replace the entire sensor. I kind of doubt if the battery will die the day after its expiry date, though. It will be interesting to see what happens once a sensor unit does reach end of life - will the system display a message advising the driver about this? Guess we'll have to wait to find out.
Michael


----------



## Frank N. Stein (Aug 10, 2006)

*TPMS on aftrmarket wheels*

Are the TPMS only specific to the factory wheel??? Has anybody tried to fit the devices on an aftermaket wheel?
I bought a sat of AT Italia wheels for my car but the local firestone mechanic said that the TPMS cannot be used the new wheels. I am really bummed! Does anybody else have this experiance?


----------



## bobschneider (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: TPMS on aftrmarket wheels (Frank N. Stein)*

I have a set of TPMS sensors on the Borbet wheels I use for my snow tires. They work fine. But I did check that the wheels were compatable with the Phaeton TPMS sensors before I bought them (Tire Rack is good about this) - apparently only some aftermarket wheels are compatable.


----------



## noahas (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: TPMS on aftrmarket wheels (Frank N. Stein)*

I had the sensors put on the aftermarkets from Discount Tire with no problem.


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: TPMS on aftrmarket wheels (Frank N. Stein)*

I have sensors on my Audi snowtires (Paul, are those OEMs or replicas?) and was able to move the sensors from my OEM wheels to the MB wheels I have on at present without a problem. 
I believe it has to do with the shape of the area around the hole for the valve stem -- this is what's going to make the difference.


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: TPMS on aftrmarket wheels (chrisj428)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisj428* »_I have sensors on my Audi snowtires (Paul, are those OEMs or replicas?) ...

OEM '04 Audi A8 with Audi TPMS sensors. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## petermueller (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: TPMS on aftrmarket wheels (pretendcto)*

Just thought I'd add this link to BERU about VW Phaeton TPMS sensors.
http://www.beru.com/english/pr...tep04


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: TPMS on aftrmarket wheels (petermueller)*

They mention this exterior temperature sensor as a component of the TPMS. I wonder where it is mounted and what function it gives to the TPMS? Maybe says when the tires have heated up relative to Outside Air Temp?

Sensor, exterior temperature - ST 112 - 0 824 111 033


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: TPMS on aftrmarket wheels (Paldi)*

I suspect that the Phaeton picks up the outside air temperature from the sensor that is used by the HVAC system, and this information is passed over the CAN bus to the TPMS. I would be very, very surprised if there is a stand-alone temperature sensor for TPMS on Phaetons that have factory installed TPMS.
The Beru site speaks to the question of *retrofitting *TPMS. I think that if you retrofit using Beru parts, you will probably be given a stand-alone controller that does not integrate with the rest of the vehicle electronics. This being the case, it would need its own OAT sensing device.
Micheal


----------



## HunterST (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: TPMS system- Can they be moved to another wheel (Paldi)*

I purchased 4 Bentley GTC wheels with tires off Ebay, directly from the GTC owner. They arrived fully inflated to 45 PSI, and via email he tells me the only thing he did to them was remove the "B" center cap. Doesn't know anything about TPMS, but said he has never unmounted the tires so he "assumed" there were already TPMS's on them.
Mounted them up last weekend (pics) but even after calibrating I get a "Tire Pressure Monitoring System Fault" error. 
So I'm guessing that either they aren't compatible or his GTC didn't come with TPMS. Any thoughts? I'm planning on heading over to NTB tomorrow and unmount one to investigate...


----------



## 05CGT (Dec 15, 2015)

*TPMS sensor alternatives*

There are alternative sensors available now. 

They range from Huf Beru ($324/set of 4; OEM to Porsche @ $188/sensor) to EON ($144/set of 4). I have used the ITM sensors successfully before. (Prices current as of writing).
No affiliation, other than as a happy customer, of TitanTPMS.


----------

